# ******** Tuning Section



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

Hi

Do those sounds of the milltek exausts supposed to work in exaust section??? :?

Thnx in advance


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

huh? sorry m8 but I've tried to decipher your question and still cannot make sense of the question... apologies if I am missing something?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Never got them to weork myself. I don't think it would give a true sound anyway. Best hearing one in the flesh.


----------



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

LOL

Sorry, My english is not perfect yet 

You know the Tuning section in this forum? So, there is a section for exaust cat back systems, and in there there are links to listen to the sound of exausts, so what I meant was, do they actually work?

Hope this one is better


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks for the clarificatio Shutt. No worries your englidh is just fine... it's probably my interpretation! :wink:

I'll just check the links... I can't get them to work. Hmmm...


----------



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

Hmmm that's bad

I really wanted to listen to the sounds of them, are there eny other links to listen to the sound of them??

Cheers


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

The link used to work ,maybe it was lost when the new site was changed ,i cant find the link from the apr group buy that had the gb prices :?


----------



## ShuTT (Feb 20, 2004)

davidg said:


> The link used to work ,maybe it was lost when the new site was changed ,i cant find the link from the apr group buy that had the gb prices :?


It wasn't workin before too


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll move this to Site News so that Kevin or Jae are more likely to spot it


----------

